# [SOLVED] Wordpress and PHP Setup Problems

## gauntalus

I have been trying set up wordpress on my webserver, but I am having problems getting PHP to work.  To install everything I just did an "emerge wordpress", and let it install everything.  Following that, I set up MySQL, and added the following line to /etc/conf.d/apache2:

```

APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"

```

I then restarted apache, and set up my database settings in wp-config.php and tried to load the /wp-admin/install.php page.  However, when I try and load install.php, firefox just tells me that I am attempting to open install.php, and asks "What should firefox do with this file?" with the standard, "Open With" or "Save to Disk" options.  

I re-emerged mod_php, but that didn't fix my problem.  What do I need to do? :Confused: 

----------

## gauntalus

anyone?

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## tom56

Not sure if you managed to work this out or not, but I'll give the solution in case someone else needs to know. You need to remerge some components (I can't remember exactly which ones), the best way to do this is with an

```
emerge --newuse world
```

----------

## BWoso

I had the same problem and fixed it, if you are still having problem I may be able to remember how I got it working. . . but I have a question.  I have got wordpress up and running and it is very cool.  When I view it on my computer is looks great, but if I view it from another compuer the theme does not show up and it looks ugly.  Does anyone know how to fix this?  I would post a link to my wordpress, but I am behind a firewall I do not have controll over and therefor can not forward the port to my computer.  Any help is appriciated.

also, I have phpBB set up and it works great, so I don't think it's mysql or any php stuff.

----------

## gauntalus

sorry I forgot to tag this thread as solved :-/ sorry for the confusion guys, thx for the help.

----------

## BWoso

is there any way that you could remove the solved so that people still look at it and try to figure out my problem?

----------

## mpicklesimer

The problem is that, during your initial config, you didn't browse to the address that everyone else uses. I did this same thing, but realized it almost immediately, so there wasn't much to mess up. My quick fix was to drop the wordpress database from MySQL, re-create the database and browse to the install.php page again. I know it's kinda late, and I sincerely hope you were able to find an answer before this, but at least other people will catch it sooner. Never browse to an internal address (127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.2, etc.), always make sure you browse to an external address (ie: http://76.19.100.147:8088/wordpress/ ) Good luck everyone.

----------

